# Pembroke to Rosslaire October



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

We are looking for ideas and what to see etc, want to see contryside and Dublin

Leave Pembroke 02.45 Friday 21st Oct and then going to stay in Dublin somewhere (Friday& Saturday night) live band s music and the odd beer I guess.

Sunday through to Wednesday Any ideas please and then back on the 20.45 Wednesday night

Many Thanks


John & Sue


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Hi
Camac Valley is your spot for visiting Dublin. Both Dublin Bus and the hop on hop off tour bus stop at the site. Be warned the Dublin Bus weekend timetable will be a bit limited (esp Sunday). You can get the timetable at reception or online. If you are not familiar with Dublin I would recommend the hop on hop off tour bus. There really is a lot to see in Dublin and the tour bus will take you round to all the best attractions.

http://www.camacvalley.com/

Crazywater


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

Dublin Tourism have launched the Visit Dublin App recently.

Available for Apple and Android. Might prove useful to you 

http://www.visitdublin.com/Downloads/Visit_Dublin_App


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not what you asked, but are you aware that you can "overnight" until the boat leaves on Pembroke Dock, right next to the departure area?

Ask the attendant though, and they might knock you up if it looks like you are going to miss the boat. They were very amenable when we went, and said they often bang on a van door and have a laugh as the pyjama clad occupants frantically board the ferry with bright red faces! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

If in Dublin and staying i n the city overnight I like to call here for some pints and tunes 

http://www.odonoghues.ie/bar.htm

Nice place for a pint as well ( although I hate the rest of Temple Bar ) is the Porterhouse brewpub in Parliament Street on the edge of Temple Bar. I like it during the day if herself is gone off shopping  The lunch menu is good and they provide free papers too. It's a 20-30 minute walk from the Guinness Storehouse.

http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/templebar.html


----------

